
This Transgenic Rice Could Prevent HIV Infections - MrQuincle
https://labiotech.eu/medical/hiv-prevention-transgenic-rice/
======
MrQuincle
What does this mean for resistance against antibiotics?

This study says that resistance against microbicides might transfer to
resistance against antibiotics: "Microbicides – The Double‐Edged Sword:
Environmental Toxicity and Emerging Resistance"

[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/978111842583...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/9781118425831.ch11)

